# ,  / > Alinco >     Alinco DX-SR8J?
,      ?  
 Alinco DX-SR8J.

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

... DSP  , 6 ...   71 ,    ?

----------


## RA4FOC

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...63&pagenumber=

----------

